# PTO Friction Clutch over Shear pin?



## TonyH (May 18, 2011)

Just wondering if it is worth while putting a friction clutch on my PTO driveshaft and never worry about shear pins breaking.

Shear Pins are cheap but I rather hear slippage and shut it down rather than a more violent breaking of a pin. This is for a 3pt Mower.


----------

